# Problems with 1.2 networking

## Tonetheman

I am not sure if this is even the forum to really post this in since it is kind of an install question.

I am having trouble getting 1.2 to install on a laptop (Thinkpad 390X). I have only made it as far as the networking ... so I am not really that far into the install.

I can do the command

# insmod pcmcia_core

And that works fine. But when I do the next command

# insmod i82365

This is what I get

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/i82365.o

Intel ISA/PCI Cardbus PCIC probe:

PCI: Enabling device 00:03.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:03.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:03.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 01:00.0

Bridge register mapping failed: check cb_mem_base setting

no bridges found.

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/pcmcia/i82365.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters

Now I tried this same thing with 1.1a and I was able to get the network up and running...

Sorry if I am posting in the wrong forum. Any ideas of something to try? Like is there some parameters I can put on insmod maybe...

Thanks ahead of time,

Tony

----------

## mtrunnell

What kind of NIC do you have?  I had the same problem with a Netgear FA410 in a Dell Inspiron 3500. 

You might want to check out what I did at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5137, near the bottom.

----------

